# 1st Draft Pick



## pittpanthers2007

who should be the bobcats first draft pick be and who should they try and pick up in the offseason


----------



## bender

Luol Deng or Ray Felton.

Luol Deng is a future franchise player, like Grant Hill. If he's available, they should take him!

Ray Felton is a local hero in NC, he'd probably sell a lot of tickets in Charlotte. If they can't get Deng, they should take Felton!


----------



## pittpanthers2007

actually i think the bobcats should take josh smith with there first pick he would be a well built young highschool player to build a team around


----------



## reHEATed

Should draft Okafor if he is availabe at #4, or Felton. A dominant big guy or a really good pg is the place to start


----------



## HKF

I take Felton because he can make players around him better just like TJ is doing in Milwaukee. I surround Felton with Deshawn Stevenson and Rodney White on the wings and then go from there. His ability, even as a rookie would help those guys immensely. He has a killer spin move, which is almost as good as Baron Davis. 

I think they pick Felton.


----------



## jokeaward

Howard
Podkolzine
Okafor

(more realistic)
Perovic/Seung-Jin
Deng


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00

If Raymond Felton's stock is high for the draft then they have to take him. He's a hometown guy and building around a PG isn't a bad idea. They shouldn't take Pavel Podkolzine, Tiago Splitter, or Luol Deng because it is difficult to build and start a franchise around a foreign player. Foreign players are a huge risk and get less of a fan base than american players.


----------



## Pistolballer

i think they should draft me straight outta highschool!


----------



## bender

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> (more realistic)
> Perovic/Seung-Jin
> Deng


They won't pick Ha Seung-Jin. Ha won't even be in the Lottery.


----------



## ltrain99

> Originally posted by <b>Takeit2dahouse00</b>!
> . They shouldn't take Pavel Podkolzine, Tiago Splitter, or Luol Deng because it is difficult to build and start a franchise around a foreign player. Foreign players are a huge risk and get less of a fan base than american players.


Tell that 2 the Rockets. While maybe not drawing as much interest from americans, international palyers open a teams market worldwide. Also, people in the u.s. of the ethnicity of that player will be drawn right to them, and help booster the fan base.


----------



## Charlotte_______

If I had to choose it would be between Raymond Felton, Luol Deng, Emeka Okafor, or Dwight Howard in no order. Even though I want to be excited about their pick, is still a long way until that day, alot of things can happen during this season.


----------



## King Joseus

> Originally posted by <b>Pistolballer</b>!
> i think they should draft me straight outta highschool!


indeed...:laugh: :clap:


----------



## Im The One

Most of you know where I stand, if you dont allow me to refresh your memory

:ahem: Raymond Felton, Raymond Felton, Raymond Felton, Raymond Felton, Raymond Felton, Raymond Felton, Raymond Felton

thank you have a nice day


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

I think w/o a doubt you take Pavel. 7-5 320 and mobile as any C in the NBA today! After that you go Howard, Okafor,Deng
Felton, Perovic(Big C from Serbia). Big, agile, strong centers are hard to come by. Felton would be a big fan favorite.


----------



## luciano

They should probably get the best player available


----------



## "Matt!"

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> I think w/o a doubt you take Pavel. 7-5 320 and mobile as any C in the NBA today!


The hype machine continues, Pavel is now more mobile than the centers in the NBA. He also beats invisible men in cone dribbler drills, hits one wide-open three pointer on tape, and runs great times in sprints 2 minutes into practice.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y

Until you see him in person dont speak about something you know nothing about! 

Wait till 04'


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y</b>!
> Until you see him in person dont speak about something you know nothing about!
> 
> Wait till 04'


I have seen him in person and IMO Jake Tsakilidis is better than him. He is big. He is uncoordinated and uncomfortable with the ball in his hands. He has very slow post moves. The difference between him and Yao Ming is like the difference between Shaq and Stanley Roberts.


----------



## Charlotte_______

As of now, im hoping Okafor drops to 4


----------



## hobojoe

As of now, it's impossible to say who the Bobcats should get because nobody knows what will happen this year, who's stock will rise, who's will drop, who will be available, etc. 

The Strategy has to be getting the best player available, because obviously their needs are in every area. Some possible choices are Felton, Josh Smith, Dwight Howard, Emeka Okafur...but who knows at this point? :whoknows:


----------



## BEEZ

THey must go big big big


----------



## Starbury03

Okafor or Howard I think one will drop.


----------



## rebelsun

They would be absolutely nuts not to take Okafor if he is available.


----------



## Swishy K

How about some unconventional thinking? Listen to other teams for a trade down. Here's one for example.
Seattle has a young talent like Rashard Lewis. They also have a good small forward In Vlad Radmanovic. If a player such as Okafor falls to #4, would Seattle be willing to deal Lewis and their first round pick(somewhere around #10) for the #4 knowing that Radmanovic can play Lewis' position? Charlotte then gets a player who I don't think is older than Okafor, and who has NBA experience, plus they get a lotto pick. It's just a thought other than conventional thinking about the pick. I do have one piece of advice.
Being from Vancouver I have witnessed the last expansion team firsthand. I say don't go with a player like Podkolvine, or even a highschooler. Vancouver went with Bryant Reeves. While a good, solid player, he had zero marquee value. A new team needs to do marketing of their first pick. Deng is probably the best choice.
And playing in the east, a big center like Podkolvine isn't neccesary. Emeka Okafor would be just fine in the middle. Plus he's a smart guy who could handle the media better than a foreign player(no disrespect intended).
There's my two cents worth.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Swishy K</b>!
> How about some unconventional thinking? Listen to other teams for a trade down. Here's one for example.
> Seattle has a young talent like Rashard Lewis. They also have a good small forward In Vlad Radmanovic. If a player such as Okafor falls to #4, would Seattle be willing to deal Lewis and their first round pick(somewhere around #10) for the #4 knowing that Radmanovic can play Lewis' position? Charlotte then gets a player who I don't think is older than Okafor, and who has NBA experience, plus they get a lotto pick. It's just a thought other than conventional thinking about the pick. I do have one piece of advice.
> Being from Vancouver I have witnessed the last expansion team firsthand. I say don't go with a player like Podkolvine, or even a highschooler. Vancouver went with Bryant Reeves. While a good, solid player, he had zero marquee value. A new team needs to do marketing of their first pick. Deng is probably the best choice.
> And playing in the east, a big center like Podkolvine isn't neccesary. Emeka Okafor would be just fine in the middle. Plus he's a smart guy who could handle the media better than a foreign player(no disrespect intended).
> There's my two cents worth.


What you are proposing doesnt work under the cap


----------



## Swishy K

Yeah, you're right. But isn't the expansion draft before the entry draft? If so then who's to know if Charlotte will have some players with expiring contracts to trade, and also if they pick enough low salaried players they could be far enough under the cap to take extra salary in a trade. And if a team exposes a player they hope won't get selected then a deal of some sort can be worked out in return for Charlotte not picking him.I don't believe it has to be exact dollar for dollar in a trade if one team has enough room.
I guess my point though was more to focus on being open minded about the #4 pick rather than to hold onto it with all your might. Get creative. In Vancouver we ended up with a pile of scrubs and a little better than average rookie.


----------



## FanOfAll8472

i personally doubt okafor and howard will be there. i think deng or smith or pavel will be taken before the #4 as well, so they can choose between those 3. however, i like them taking ben gordon or raymond felton instead of a european player, deng or smith (maybe pavel over the point guards). gordon because he's a scorer and expansion teams often lack those (but we have to see their roster) and felton because he's so explosive and a great playmaker.


----------



## SheriffKilla

trade down and get kevin martin or somethin
maybe luke jackson
or francisco garcia


----------



## Nevus

If Podkolzine can play at all, I would take him... they may not have **** for a team for a while but at least you'd have a huge guy.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> I have seen him in person and IMO Jake Tsakilidis is better than him. He is big. He is uncoordinated and uncomfortable with the ball in his hands. He has very slow post moves. The difference between him and Yao Ming is like the difference between Shaq and Stanley Roberts.


Just wondering, when/where did you see Pavel in person?


----------



## whiterhino

Pavel = bust :hurl:


----------



## NYKBaller

Deng!


----------



## MemphisX

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Just wondering, when/where did you see Pavel in person?


When he worked out in Memphis right before he dropped out of the draft. 

This guys is not only all hype, he will not go in the lottery...period. Well let me say he _should_ not go in the lottery.


----------



## Starbury03

Get Telfair a good point to learn he could be like Damon Stoudamire on the Raps. Pavel will be Bryant Reeves.


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> Get Telfair a good point to learn he could be like Damon Stoudamire on the Raps. Pavel will be Bryant Reeves.


Using their #4 pick (and first ever) on a 6'0 (or 5'11) HS PG may not be the safest bet for a new franchise. I think they should definitely go big.


----------



## Gainesvillain

*a few questions!!!*

I thought I had the draft all figured out. But why do the bobcats get the 4th pick and not the first? 

Plus. Is Telfair coming out for sure, or is he still debating college?

Plus. Why is everyone so down on Pavel Podkolzine, is it the acromegaly thing, or something else? And what about the big korean guy?


----------



## BEEZ

*Re: a few questions!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Gainesvillain</b>!
> I thought I had the draft all figured out. But why do the bobcats get the 4th pick and not the first?
> 
> Plus. Is Telfair coming out for sure, or is he still debating college?
> 
> Plus. Why is everyone so down on Pavel Podkolzine, is it the acromegaly thing, or something else? And what about the big korean guy?


Telfair is goign to Louisville. No NBA right away for him. Expansion teams are not able to get the first pick in the draft for they're first or second year. I cant remember which one but its either or


----------



## BrandinKnightFan3

They better take deng, okafor, or at least gordon. deng and okafor are franchise players


----------



## sportsfan

This question will make sooooo much more sense once we know who's actually gonna be in the draft!! :laugh:


----------



## rebelsun

> Originally posted by <b>sportsfan</b>!
> This question will make sooooo much more sense once we know who's actually gonna be in the draft!! :laugh:


A couple players are iffy, such as Deng, Perovic, etc., but the top 3 is pretty much set w/ Howard, Okafor, and Pavel.


----------



## Vinsanity

okafor will be gone by the fourth pick


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> okafor will be gone by the fourth pick


Agreed. I dont see Okafor lasting past the first 3 picks. And I dont see Charlotte taking Pavel, although it is a possibility. He just seems like too much of a risk for a new franchise.

I could see them taking Josh Smith or Shaun Livingston with the first pick. They'd have a few years to develop before the team really got any other decent players on it and both have superstar potential.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> 
> 
> When he worked out in Memphis right before he dropped out of the draft.
> 
> This guys is not only all hype, he will not go in the lottery...period. Well let me say he _should_ not go in the lottery.


Considering he probably would have gone lottery last year and he has supposedly gotten 100% better since last year and his health problems are cleared up, I think there is little chance he slips out of the lottery.


----------



## kentuckyfan13

I haven't heard anyone say anything about Jameer Nelson.
he'd be a good way to start the franchise.


----------



## LegoHat

The realistic options for the Bobcats are Josh Smith, Shaun Livingston, Ben Gordon, Tiago Splitter or Jameer Nelson.
The top 3 seems locked with Howard, Okafor and Podkolzine.

I would probably take Jameer, but let´s wait and see who declares, maybe a new Pavel will emerge, Pavel was unknown for a long time before his great workouts... 

Ha Seung Jin could go higher, he is 7'4 325 at the moment. Trade down for him and a guard like Childress or Drejer and you could be looking at some potential!


----------



## templeuman

It seems to me that all of the really good big men will be gone by the 4th pick, so they should go with a good point guard that can score such as Jameer Nelson or Shaun Livingston. Lual Deng is also a good choice at that spot. They definitely needs to draft someone who will be able to put up numbers right away.


----------



## jokeaward

I think the Clips will be a lotto team and will have to snatch up Pavel if available.

Maybe they should take Felton because Toronto chose Damon and has made the playoffs. Vancouver chose Reeves (who wasn't that bad) and never made the playoffs.


----------



## RSP83

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Vancouver chose Reeves (who wasn't that bad) and never made the playoffs.


...until probably this season.


----------



## jokeaward

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> 
> 
> ...until probably this season.


The Vancouver Grizzlies were atrocious. While they were in Vancouver, the franchise just didn't work.


----------



## patticus

not so much to do with vancouver as it did with horrid management. wasting lotto picks: daniels, stro 'show' come to mind... trading a future #1 for otis 'im a whiny vet who's supposed to lead' thorpe..
signing huge FAs such as ike austin, cherokee parks.. sam mack? dennis scott?

while letting valuable players such as aaron williams, stephen jackson, moochie norris, anthony peeler and george lynch go..

maybe if they hadn't botched the whole francis deal

or if stu jackson had half a brain (or even dick ver-SASE) they'd still be here. sure the draw was weak but constant static ineptness is popular with no one


----------



## Premier

I think Jameer Nelson has everything Ray Felton has and More. Great Centers and Point Guards are hard to find and I think Nelson would be the ideal pick. He's a big, athletic, TRUE Point Guard, who can score, and lead a team. I think he would be a great fit for the Bobcats.


----------

